# FNA Lab Results...insight?



## interpret77 (Apr 10, 2012)

This is my lab report post FNA....what do you "experts" make of it.

Final Cytologic Diagnosis:
Thyroid, left lobe, FNA/biopsy: Abundant glandular cells present consistent with a follicular neoplasm.

Microscopic Description:
Abundant follicular cells are noted within the bloody smears. The glandular cells are in varying sized flat sheets and three dimensional groupings, and appear are somwhat ordered and cuoidal with an oval hyperchromatic nucleus and abundant amphophilic cytoplasm. Nuclear membrane indentation is rarely seen. Convincing papillary groupings are not identified. Dense globular basophilic colloid secretions are scattered throughout the sample. Inflammatory cell infiltrates do not appear increased in the bloody background.

Comments:
Papillary differentiation is suspected. Clinical correlation and excision of the lesion advised. Intraoperative evaluation (frozen section) suggested prior to definitive resection.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My read: you have some cells that look suspiciously like cancer, but they can't confirm it...so, it's being suggested that you have a hemi- or partial thryoidectomy with a frozen section examination of the tissue during surgery...if they can confirm cancer, they'd do a total.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

interpret77 said:


> This is my lab report post FNA....what do you "experts" make of it.
> 
> Final Cytologic Diagnosis:
> Thyroid, left lobe, FNA/biopsy: Abundant glandular cells present consistent with a follicular neoplasm.
> ...


Pappilary cancer is suspected. They advise FNA prior to removal. One way or the other, it sounds like your thyroid has to come out.

I hate this for you but "if" it is cancer, I am grateful you got the ultra-sound and I know you are also.

Others will be along who have had experience w/all this but do know that I care very very much!


----------



## interpret77 (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for your insight everyone. I'm betting on the cancer, too by the sounds of it and I'm VERY lucky it was found. It was a total fluke by the ENT and I'm super anxious to have it out. You guys have been a WEALTH of information for me and I cannot get enough! THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

interpret77 said:


> Thanks for your insight everyone. I'm betting on the cancer, too by the sounds of it and I'm VERY lucky it was found. It was a total fluke by the ENT and I'm super anxious to have it out. You guys have been a WEALTH of information for me and I cannot get enough! THANK YOU!!!


Your health and well-being is plenty thanks for us! Keep us in the loop; we are here for you and we have some really really experienced posters/helpers here.


----------

